# 18ft Custom Alumacraft w/ pics



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

I been working on this just before summer started and got way in over my head with it.

let start here when i just bought the boat from another member here.









Started stripping and clean it 

















started bracing the floor with 2x2 alum square tubing.








putting in foam under the deck.








welding floors down with 1/8 sheets








welding rails,center console,hatches


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

more 
most of it welded








Safefloor and started to rig it
























rear shot of motor and float boxes new alum trailer.








here what i end up with


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Dude, great work! Wow!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Man! that is nice work!


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

Clean and nice. Great work


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

where did you get the rubber liner on the floor? I have looked everywhere and I can only buy it by the roll and it is pricey


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

That is great work, looks like a new boat! Is a Fishing Machine!!!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys , 

the rubberize flooring is done by Ed @Safefloor for $1350


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Pure ARTWORK!!! Great job!!!


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I bet Glen over at Boatright would like to hire you. Nice work


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

That is pretty awesome, great work!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I bet it will flat out scoot with that 115 on it... Great job!!


----------



## realtex (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks awesome fantastic job you've got talent and patience


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

*Dude, that is totally sweet!!! GREAT JOB!!!!*


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is nice........


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

big v said:


> I bet Glen over at Boatright would like to hire you. Nice work


Glen @ Boatright did the paint and float boxes for me.

thanks everyone !


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Safe Floor


whistlingdixie said:


> where did you get the rubber liner on the floor? I have looked everywhere and I can only buy it by the roll and it is pricey


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice...*


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow! Great craftsmanship. I'm amazed at the tranformation. Did you do all the welding, fabricating, etc. (other than what you already mentioned being done by others)?


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Very Nice, Wish I need another boat, but cash is king in this economy right now. If I didn't I would trade the Majek. Awesome Job, and very nicely rigged. Sell it and buy mine lol!


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

gone red fishing-

Wow, nice! 
I have a 20' Alumacraft (2072) with a merc 115. Man, I thought I did a lot of work to mine since I got it from the prev owner....you got me beat by a mile.

If you are interested, I had the same flip flop driver seat that I removed from mine and replaced with a 94qt igloo cooler rack from Aluma-tech.
The one I removed is in decent shape and is an olive drab color that might match your color scheme perfectly, I dont know what to do with it, you want it?

I did SafeFloor all over mine...best money spent.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Impressive is an understatement. That is amazing. I've had dreams of doing this to my 2072 Weldcraft. What you've done gives me all kinds of ideas. Just need some $ now, lmao. Great job dude. I may have a job for you one day


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

skniper said:


> gone red fishing-
> 
> Wow, nice!
> I have a 20' Alumacraft (2072) with a merc 115. Man, I thought I did a lot of work to mine since I got it from the prev owner....you got me beat by a mile.
> ...


Thanks. But I really was going to put an alum leaning post on it but didn't wanna put any more money in it !



4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Wow! Great craftsmanship. I'm amazed at the tranformation. Did you do all the welding, fabricating, etc. (other than what you already mentioned being done by others)?


Yea my friend and I did all the fabrication

Thanks everyone


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I don't know why more companies don't do this to their flatbottoms. The thought of paying 12-13K for a Boatright with no motor or trailer or anything else vs. being able to have one of these rigs for less than 20K is very appealing. The lack of storage on my flatbottom is one of the biggest gripes I have along with the non-self bailing deck. 

Are you listening Krestas, C&S, and everybody else who sells tons of flatbottoms?


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Here what I got into it 
Hi 2cool Im selling a project Boat that I have been working on for the past few months. I Bought the boat from another member here on this board for $3500 with a mess up motor and trashed galvin trailer and since then I have striped the boat down and re rigged everything
The Boat is a 2000 Alumacraft and the motor is a 2000 Yamaha 115hp 2 stroke. 
Its Rigged with :
Used Alum trailer (I got it from Paragod) $850 + $500 in new SS hardware
Used 2000 Yam 115 hp with perfect compression 120psi on all 4cyl $4000
Custom alum rails,hatches,center console,floors w/ closed cell foam. $4300
Custom float boxes and NEW paint done by Boatright Marine $1500 
Custom rubberize floor Safefloor done by Ed $1350
CmC manual Jackplate, new battery, new bilge pump,new cables,new SS steering wheels,12 gal gas tank,new lights,new tires, 
Alot of things im forgetting about.
95% of the whole Rig is brand new or like brand new! must see it to appreciate it! 
Boat is water ready now needs nothing! Runs about 40+mph

I have $16K + in the whole Rig 
looking to sell for $14000 OBO call me to come see or test drive it.
713-577-9887 Jimmy


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)




----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Did you need to get a new stearing cable and shift linkage. I have a 1860 and have always wanted to do this.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

BigBay420 said:


> Did you need to get a new stearing cable and shift linkage. I have a 1860 and have always wanted to do this.


No but i put new one anyway.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks sweet. nice job.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, what a nice job!


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thank Guy i appreciate it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That is an unbelievably nice job. 

Where is the fuel tank located at?


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

mas360 said:


> That is an unbelievably nice job.
> 
> Where is the fuel tank located at?


its below the rear deck.

Thanks Jimmy


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

anyone interested in buying this fishing machine? 

I want to get another project boat a Majek RFL.

Jimmy


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Great job, how does it ride with the extra floatation below deck?


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

It feels the same too me but my friend said its draft better.

thanks


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Awsome rig! Do you have any information on what the boat will draft (@ rest or on plane)?


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

no confirm info on the draft @rest or on plane, but it looks like it would draft @rest in 6-8 inches .


----------



## bcavnar (Jul 23, 2010)

sweet build !


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't stop looking at this boat


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thanks bud.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice work...very nice.


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

What a great rig, nice work!


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thanks !

its forsale !


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

still avail. 4sale


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

How much total wieght did job add?


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Not sure , I'm guess about 200lbs


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Not a Jon Boat fan, but I would be happy to have one like that!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Outstanding


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*How much????*

I am looking for something exactly like this......sell mine and buy that one if possible.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Very good job!


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Thanks any one wanna make an offer ?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Now tell me why Boatright drafts so much more than this one? This is shallow running boat and would make a great bowfishing boat. By running, I mean while fishing, moving slowly along in shallow water. Awesome build. Other than for floatation purposes while sinking, why the foam?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

texas two guns said:


> Now tell me why Boatright drafts so much more than this one?
> Other than for floatation purposes while sinking, why the foam?


1. Boatrights are heavier. Boatrights have a 3/16" thick hull, the alumacraft is probably either .100 or .125 gauge.
2. Foam will quiet down the ride while underway, especially in chop, reduces rattles, etc. The foam will also insulate sound/noise coming from the boat in the surrounding water. Less likely to spook fish while anchored or drifting.


----------



## gone red fishing (May 26, 2006)

Jeff is correct. !


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice beats my redo hands down.


----------

